# Everybody Meet Kevin!



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

On my way home from work tonight I saw this little dog running around. He was nearly hit by a car, it was a really narrow miss. He's very friendly and obviously belongs to someone, I baited him with a treat and took him with me. I went door to door looking for his owner, but no one claimed him. I'm putting up signs and posting on the internet to try and find his owner, and meanwhile He's staying with me for a week, and if he's not claimed I have to take him to the pound unfortunately. I think he's a Puggle, and he's super friendly ad playful and whines when he wants to come inside (so definitely a house pet ). Hopefully his owner is found!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, turns out Kevin is actually named Buster! His owner called and I got him back to them


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

That's great that you found Buster's owner and that he was just lost and not dumped! He's such a cutie


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Did you ask them any questions to check validity? Some people just call to get a free dog.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah, in the ad I referred to the dog as "it" to conceal it's gender, and I said that in order to claim the dog the owner had to tell me the gender, whether it was spayed/neutered, and tell me what is distinctive about it's tail (it is curled). I also said they had to provide pictures/clear evidence that the dog belongs to them. The owner called and sounded really relieved and was able to tell me all that and much more about him, all of which was correct so I was sure it was her dog. When we met to reunite him with her, she literally raced in her car across the parking lot and was overjoyed to see him when I opened my car door. She hugged him and carried him to her car, I have no doubt it was her dog, she had a genuine feeling to her that I know we all would have if we had thought a pet was lost


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

That is awesome! Great job on being so thorough!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey guys I just had to share this! So today the owner of the dog came by my workplace, I wasn't there at the time but she left for me a Target gift card with a nice message thanking me for getting their dog back to them safely. It was completely unexpected, and very thoughtful of them! It's good to be reminded that there are still kind people out there


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

Aw, what a nice gesture, I'm sure she's thinking the exact same thing about you, there are a lot of people who would have just kept the dog or took it to the pound, you did a great thing


----------

